
Cybersecurity Metrics Simplified - sekurie
https://sekurie.com/
======
sekurie
Take control of your information security metrics. Present a clear infosec
dashboard to your executives and the board of directors.

The perfect solution for security leaders looking to simplify their data and
focus on what really matters. Sekurie provides a better way to look at
information security performance metrics and manage cybersecurity overall.

